# Avatar female x Marble male HMPK Spawn



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Female’s first time. Didn’t get a ton of eggs, but I’m ok with that as I have another spawn coming up that I’m super eager about! Just waiting on these guys to hatch. Daddy is tending to the nest very well.


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

1/19/21 - They hatched! The spawn took place 1/17/21.  Got home from work today and saw all these cuties!


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice! I’m currently doing a blue male avatar and a green female avatar. Good luck with your spawn 🤙🏼🤙🏼


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Thanks! Fry are doing well and loving their vinegar eels and BBS. I need a better camera lol. It’s not a huge spawn, maybe 50 or so.


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

3 days old today!


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Awesome! If you don't mind me asking, how did you condition them? Trying to figure out the best ways.


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

I do a couple weeks of frozen foods (bloodworms and brine shrimp), which is easy for me because that’s all I feed my bettas anyway lol.


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

6 days old! Munching on BBS.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

MysticBettas said:


> 6 days old! Munching on BBS.
> View attachment 1025822


Haha fry has a nice tummy full of bbs. Always a joy to see the orange bellies swimming around.


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

8 days old!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Sadly I lost the dad of this spawn a couple of days ago,.. so these babies are extra special. 11 days old!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Sorry to hear about the loss of their dad


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Day 12:


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

A little over 4 weeks old! Probably around 20 or so


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

So cute.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Keep the photos coming, would love to see the outcomes with color!


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Adorable!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

5 weeks


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

About 7 weeks now?


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Do you have any new photos of this spawn? Would love to view them!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Not the best photos. They’re in my 30gal. Lost most of the spawn to an unknown cause but was able to save 8 of them! So far they’re all this metallic blue  Waiting to see if any marble.


----------



## Sanaltp (Apr 29, 2021)

Dont worry about the color now,
Both marble ( male) and avathar ( female) looks like this on fry stage. After 4 months the color will change.


----------

